# 666 engine model



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone know how to tell whether my 666 is D310 or D312 engine? It's a diesel; I found a tag on the left side which has the model and what I thought was a serial #. It's 2450147U009710*. I'm trying to purchase parts and the dealer couldn't tell me what engine it was without the tag # Will this do it for him?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As far as I know, the 666 came with the D312. At least acording to Tractor Data. The guys on Red Power may be able to give you more detailed info.

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mricci001 _
> *Anyone know how to tell whether my 666 is D310 or D312 engine? It's a diesel; I found a tag on the left side which has the model and what I thought was a serial #. It's 2450147U009710*. I'm trying to purchase parts and the dealer couldn't tell me what engine it was without the tag # Will this do it for him? *


Will have to look but the difference between the D310 and the D312 in the number of oil filters or fuel, don't recall right off hand which is which,
caseman-d


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks to all-I thought it was the D312 and that's what I'm going with. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! (Hope I get the right parts though!)


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mricci001 _
> *Thanks to all-I thought it was the D312 and that's what I'm going with. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! (Hope I get the right parts though!) *


Good choice, for more info try tractordata.com
caseman-d


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*666*

Thanks for the tractordata.com info. I'd been there many moons ago but didn't remember to use it when I needed it! It listed only two engines for the 666-the D312 or a gas engine! Thanks again!


----------

